# RPW might have a heart attack



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 28, 2009)

I was reading a magazine today at the office and I came across an article entitled "Pet Worship". A pastor (female) of a Congregational church in Massachusetts has created a service for people to bring their dogs to the service........  

Her justification..... Psalm 148:10


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 28, 2009)

Lutheran, Episcopal, and Roman Catholic churches have been doing this kind of thing for decades (if not centuries)...


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 28, 2009)

Off Topic:Several people at my church bring their dogs to worship. This is what you get when you live in Montana. Why would you need a special service to do this?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 28, 2009)

I had a first this past week. I petted a very large Golden Retriever during my sermon. He had opened the bedroom door and wandered in to the room where we where having service. He sauntered up to me, sat down right in front of me between my legs, I was sitting, and plopped his head on my knee.

Also, I'm really glad that transubstantiation is not what takes place during communion. One of the fellows tipped the plate holding the bread as it went around the room and a couple of pieces fell to the floor. They were cleaned in a jiffy by the dog. One of those interesting day you don't get unless you are meeting in a house.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 28, 2009)

I remember in Grand Rapids on Saint Francis day people could bring their pets in to be blessed at the local high church haunts.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 28, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Dogs had felt needs too.



but why do they need to go to church? All dogs go to heaven, you know.


----------



## JDKetterman (Jul 28, 2009)

At my mothers United Methodist church, they had a time for baptizing dogs and cats.


----------



## JML (Jul 28, 2009)

JDKetterman said:


> At my mothers United Methodist church, they had a time for baptizing dogs and cats.



This is a joke, right.


----------



## cbryant (Jul 28, 2009)

I am going to assume that the aforementioned dogs are not for the seeing impaired. Would this be correct?


----------



## Webservant (Jul 28, 2009)

JDKetterman said:


> At my mothers United Methodist church, they had a time for baptizing dogs and cats.


Oh no they *di-int*.


----------



## JDKetterman (Jul 28, 2009)

JDKetterman said:


> At my mothers United Methodist church, they had a time for baptizing dogs and cats.



Nope. This is no joke.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 28, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Dogs had felt needs too.





My dog sits and listens to my iPod (WHI, R.C. Sproul, Mohler, Covenant Radio, Gary Demar, GPTS seminars, Covenant Seminary classes, etc.) while I exercise. 

He is weak on OT (probably a problem with Ps 22:20; Prov 26:11; Ecc 9:4), but excels at DOGmatics. 

No he has not been baptized, but he does a lot of sprinkling in our back yard.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 28, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs had felt needs too.
> ...



I suppose he also gets offended whenever he hears about the Israelites being commanded to destroy the Canine-ites...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 28, 2009)

I preached at a church once where a guy brought a (dressed) inflatable doll to the service.

I'm not kidding.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 28, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I preached at a church once where a guy brought a (dressed) inflatable doll to the service.
> 
> I'm not kidding.



While we're on silly things, our church in NY had a guy show up in a cow suit (complete with udder)...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 28, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I preached at a church once where a guy brought a (dressed) inflatable doll to the service.
> ...



That's udderly ridiculous. 

Hmmm, if it had been the pastor, I might have asked if he were preaching on the return of the ark in 1 Samuel, since those cows were used. I'm sure someone would claim this isn't a violation of the RPW.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 28, 2009)

Was he a red heifer?


----------



## John Weathersby (Jul 28, 2009)

This thread should be a sticky!


----------



## steven-nemes (Jul 28, 2009)

Why the heck would someone come into church with an inflatable doll?


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 28, 2009)

I wonder if the dogs go up front and act like people at the Toronto airport (formerly Vineyard) group???


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 28, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Was he a red heifer?



This was definitely not a red heifer, but a good old fashioned black and white Holstein.


----------



## Sven (Jul 28, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> I remember in Grand Rapids on Saint Francis day people could bring their pets in to be blessed at the local high church haunts.



Didn't you Sam and Sedgewick there once? 

-----Added 7/28/2009 at 04:11:59 EST-----



toddpedlar said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Was he a red heifer?
> ...



It wasn't this guy? Was it?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdCd4abfW1M&feature=channel]YouTube - Whatever You Like: Cow Version[/ame]


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 28, 2009)

I think my dog might be Episcopalian.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 28, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Was he a red heifer?
> ...



OT: I get a kick over the dispensational fascination with red heifers. I remember reading a 'news' article a couple of years ago. Seem like the never seen red heifer was born in Israel. According to the article red heifers are never born and this was a sign that the new Temple was imminent. Obviously the very intelligent and knowledgeable writer has never been on a farm. Red heifers are born all the time, especially from Santa Gertrudis cows. Even Herefords drop all red calves.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 28, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> Why the heck would someone come into church with an inflatable doll?



In all seriousness, I believe he had mental problems. He was in his 20s, and his mother brought him to church. Beyond that, I don't know.

But I will say that if you can preach a sermon with an inflatable doll in the congregation, you can preach without fear just about anywhere.


----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2009)

JDKetterman said:


> At my mothers United Methodist church, they had a time for baptizing dogs and cats.



I don't care about the dogs, but I'd love to see some video of a preacher baptizing a cat.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 29, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Was he a red heifer?



Probably not. But, maybe he was dressing up as the "cows of Bashan who are on the mountain of Samaria, Who oppress the poor, who crush the needy."


----------

